# Kawasaki Bayou Help Please



## BuckHunter31 (Sep 19, 2011)

My Kawasaki Bayou 300 is running really rough. It spits and sputters and wont stay idled or running for that matter. In order to keep it running you have to keep pressure on the throttle. If you let off it dies. It has always been cold natured but now it just cuts off unless you keep it revved up. I was told I needed to clean the jets out in the carburetor because they are more than likely gunked up. Gas was left in it all year from last deer season. I drained it and put fresh gas in it but no improvement. I guess my question is how do I clean the jets? Is it difficult. Im no mechanic but im pretty handy so I figured I would try to do it myself. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Kendallbearden (Sep 19, 2011)

Change the spark plug. Mine was doing the same thing. It just wasn't getting good fire from the spark plug. I changed it, and it solved the problem. If that doesn't work, PM me and i'll see if i can be more help. I know how to clean the carb too.


----------



## bandit819 (Sep 20, 2011)

Change plug, drain all fuel from tank and carb, replace fuel with ethonal free fuel and add some sea foam. If that don't work clean carb.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Sep 20, 2011)

I will change the spark plug tonight and replace fuel with new fuel and add sea foam. Hopefully this fixes the problem. Thank you guys for the response. Ill let you know the results


----------



## jlmartin25 (Sep 20, 2011)

Carb issues have plagued me with my scooter for the last three years. If you got some time and the above suggestions don't fix your problem here is a good solution if you have any mechanical ability at all it's fairly easy. Take the carb off and take it apart. You can buy some carb cleaner in gallon jugs. Find a suitable container and soak it over night. Get you a brush set with nylon and brass brushes. Probably find them in the detailing section of your local parts store. After the parts have soaked over night take the brush and scrub everything. Pay close attention to the jets or holes in the needles and the actual housing of the carb itself. Check your float to make sure it hasn't dry rotted and put it all back together and see how she does. If that doesn't fix it go on ebay and try to find a carb rebuild kit. They usually run about 35.00 and have all the guts to rebuild. I have been through mine about 8 times. And now when I start having issues I just order the kit and it fixes me up in about an hour.


----------



## Headsortails (Sep 20, 2011)

While having my go-devil repaired, the mechanic told me that Yamaha is telling everyone to use high-test only. Just some info.


----------



## duckbill (Sep 20, 2011)

If the gas sits for more than a couple of months, you're going to have to take the carb off.  Stupid ethanol!  Go down to the parts store and get a one gallon can of carb cleaner w/basket.  Take everything rubber off the carb (gaskets, o-rings)  and soak it in there for a while.  Take an air nozzle and blow it out real good.  Then use something to clean the jets with (like Jlmartin25 said).  I usually shoot mine with some carb cleaner or brake cleaner to help it evaporate or you can just let it dry.  Replace your rubber and hook it back up.

Ethanol is the enemy.  Not only does it gum up carbs, but it causes gas to "bad" in no time.

Keep the parts cleaner handy because you'll need it again eventually if you have small engines.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 22, 2011)

the plastic inlets where the hose hooks up dont come off just so you know I call the shop about mine


----------



## camodano (Dec 15, 2011)

carb. i know i have one clean the carb and jets.


----------



## DrewDennis (Dec 16, 2011)

Your Idle jet is clogged....easy fix. Take off the carb, drop the bowl off the bottom. Its usually 3 to 5 phillips head screws.  Pull it off SLOWLY making sure not to tear the gasket.  Clean the gunk out of the bowl. Then use a very fine piece of wire (I use a small guitar string) to prod out the jets, then blow them out with carb cleaner.   Put it back together and enjoy!    Make sure to add stabil marine formula to your gas and this won't happen again.


----------

